# First time to pensacola beach



## Carnage1562000 (May 22, 2014)

I'm going to pensacola beach for the first time on Father's Day. Can anyone tell me what's biting and if possible how to catch reds and drums, Mack's and trout too? Is surf better or is bayside better? I don't have a boat. Also I've heard rigging your own leaders with fluorocarbon is best and baits rangeing from sand fleas, live sand crabs, and mullet are the best baits to use. Does it matter if these baits are frozen? What about Gulp baits that imitate crab and fleas? Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated from a dad who just wants to drank a few beers and catch lots of fish. 😄


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

I think your best bet is gonna be fishing the surf. We use a two drop rig with about a 3 ounce pyramid weight on bottom. Use a #2 circle hook. Cast out into deeper water or between sand bars. live sand fleas or frozen ones will work also fresh peeled shrimp. Those baits will produce redfish pompano and drum. good luck and welcome to pensacola. also gulp baits have never worked for me just a thought...


----------



## Carnage1562000 (May 22, 2014)

So a two drop rig meaning two hooks?? Right??


----------



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

Yes two hooks. Type double dropper loop rig on YouTube it's very easy to learn. Read "how to read the surf" on the forum a lot of info you need to know. Sand fleas work great in the the surf reds pomps everything loves them never had much luck on frozen fleas. I like to use big mullet heads on a simple fish finder rig for bull reds and small sharks. 5 to 7 size circle hooks for the bigger fish. Cast it out and let it soak in the deeper water. Gulp has worked for me.. The swimming mullet and shrimp new penny for slot reds, specks,flounder just bounced of the bottom. Good luck!!!


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Welcome and hope you have fun!


----------



## Carnage1562000 (May 22, 2014)

*Size 2 hooks*

Ok so I got some size two circle hooks as recommended but they seem small to me??? Is this proper to catch pompano and reds and drums??


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

#2 circles are OK. I use them all the time. Specks, reds, macks, flounder, Pomp's....it'll do ya! Also welcome to the forum. 


Sent using tapatalk


----------

